# New Strobes N More Galaxy Minibar



## Strobesnmore

Here is one of our newest products. 









The Galaxy Mini offers all aluminum construction, 10 individual LED heads, and TRUE 360° visibility.

It uses the latest LED technology and is one heck of a deal.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Galaxy-Mini-Next-Generation-LED-Lightbar.html


----------



## Santry426

Can you do it in amber/clear?


----------



## Strobesnmore

Amber/clear is on order


----------



## novawagonmaster

I just ordered one today. I will post pics/video of install/operation after it arrives.


----------



## gsxwonger

what is the ETA on amber/clear. i plan on ordering it asap


----------



## wahlturfcare

I was wondering if a new video could be made of it as it says it was dimmed down for the video. I am wanting a new one and think the mini century and your ebar360 are both brighter in the videos.


----------



## Strobesnmore

It's very hard to video as the output throws the camera off. Sorry


----------



## wahlturfcare

novawagonmaster, I was wondering if you recieved your galaxy light yet? I would love to see a video of it installed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Louis, is this bar Class 1 SAE certified yet? My 3 year old ShoMe Class 1 bar was stolen Friday night and I'm looking to replace it. Also, ETA on Amber/Clear?


----------



## novawagonmaster

I did receive it and it is very nice! I plugged it in to verify operation, but I have not yet mounted it on the vehicle. I went with a permanent mount. I am also going to wire it differently so I am not tying up my only dash power outlet.

I'll put a video together in the next day or two.


----------



## wahlturfcare

Thanks nova. I will keep a eye out for your video. As i am thinking about the galaxy, ebar and mini century for one of the newest trucks.


----------



## Hubjeep

I like how you angled the corners on it.



wahlturfcare;1834148 said:


> ...the mini century...


I wish the mini century was available with a clear dome. The 16" is only $172 with 4 Linear-6 angled corner's. and 4 inboard TIR-6 modules (48 LED's total). I just don't like the look of an amber dome.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Here is a short video.

First pattern is slow rotator... not super bright because only one set of LEDs is lit at a time as it goes around. Also was standing to the side of the Jeep, so there wasn't anything in the background for the light to bounce off of.

Second pattern is more indicative of how bright/noticeable this little gem is. Different angle helps as well by having house and garage in the background to catch the light.






Side note: I had a few neighbors looking out their windows while I was out there. I was like :waving:


----------



## wahlturfcare

its is a bright light. How visible is it during the day?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Never thought to check... I will do that today.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Was sunny today, and the light bar was still very visible.


----------



## fireboy5722

How are the dual color ones working I'm thinking of one blue Amber for vol fire response and plowing?


----------



## Gibby515

Hubjeep;1837778 said:


> I like how you angled the corners on it.
> 
> I wish the mini century was available with a clear dome. The 16" is only $172 with 4 Linear-6 angled corner's. and 4 inboard TIR-6 modules (48 LED's total). I just don't like the look of an amber dome.


You can get a clear dome if you go amber / white. I've only found few sites that offer that option though http://www.radiosnlights.com/shop/m...y-ae-amber-mini-lightbar--16-wide-whmc16a.asp


----------



## MSB1766

I have on and like it alot very bright, it has 60 light patterns.


----------



## Gibby515

When is the Amber / White going to be available?


----------



## Strobesnmore

Amber/clear are in stock and on the web site. 

These bars have blown away almost all the other bars we carry. Walk in customers buy them 10:1 over the other bars we stock. If you are looking for a minibar this is the bar to have. 

One of the only mini bars to have a Class 1 rating.


----------



## mwalsh9152

when I first opened the box I was unsure how I felt about the bar not being sealed, but other than that I am quite impressed with this bar.....especially for the money! Its very bright during the day, and at night I find myself searching for the slower patterns that arent quite so bright so Im not blasting my customers with light in their houses. My only complaint? Theres too many patterns to go though, not such a bad thing.


----------



## jstevens66

I just got this light bar a few weeks ago, upgraded from a small amber beacon that you could barely see. I didn't want to buy a real expensive light bar and just wanted something a little brighter. When I first put it on my truck, I couldn't believe how bright it was!!! Even in the daytime you can see it great. I opted to go with the magnetic mount instead of permanent. The magnets are very strong and the different light sequences are awesome. All in all, I am very happy with this light bar. Great bar and it was under $200!!!


----------



## sota

Got mine.
Holy crap! 59 flashing patterns!?!?! a bit much maybe? 

I like it though. Only issue I've run into isn't really the bar's fault... the roof on my jeep has raised ribs, and the spacing of the magnet feet doesn't neatly clearly them.


----------



## BRL1

I have this mini light bar and I love it. its very bright and has lots of different flash patterns!


----------



## beanz27

Anyone able to take a video actually in direct sunlight?


----------



## mikelawtown

beanz27;1973947 said:


> Anyone able to take a video actually in direct sunlight?


im looking to see the same also


----------



## beanz27

beanz27;1973947 said:


> Anyone able to take a video actually in direct sunlight?


No one? I'd like to buy at least a half dozen, but I work in the daytime too, I want something I can be seen with. I am impressed with my S&M traffic advisor, but would like to see some videos or pics in the daytime, direct sunlight.


----------



## beanz27

Just ordered one tonight, all amber with magnetic feet. Once I get it, I'll see if I can put a video on Youtube of it in direct sunlight. I think I'll be impressed, as I am genuinely pleased with the traffic advisor I purchased from them a few months ago.


----------



## On a Call

Are you providing free samples 

Picked up a new Whelen to try...sure would like to see em side by side


----------



## beanz27

On a Call;1986516 said:


> Are you providing free samples
> 
> Picked up a new Whelen to try...sure would like to see em side by side


I actually have a Whelen strobe, and led bar, they are nice but I don't think they are worth what they ask, hence my trying this bar. I'll see if I can get all 3 trucks next to each other.


----------



## beanz27

Update:

Just got the bar today, I ordered mag mount. Nice thing is it comes with the magnets not on, and the magnets don't cost extra. Anyways, I'm honestly shocked, this thing is BRIGHT as hell, broad daylight you can easily see it. I made a video that I'll post on YouTube later. Every truck I have will be getting one of these now. All Amber.


----------



## sota

did you take the plastic off the lights too? I just realized when I removed mine that I hadn't.


----------



## beanz27

beanz27;1989695 said:


> Update:
> 
> Just got the bar today, I ordered mag mount. Nice thing is it comes with the magnets not on, and the magnets don't cost extra. Anyways, I'm honestly shocked, this thing is BRIGHT as hell, broad daylight you can easily see it. I made a video that I'll post on YouTube later. Every truck I have will be getting one of these now. All Amber.


It's posted, crappy video as the background is all white, tomorrow I'll see if I can take it out and get a good video. Search YouTube for "StrobesNMore mini Galaxy"


----------



## beanz27

sota;1989707 said:


> did you take the plastic off the lights too? I just realized when I removed mine that I hadn't.


Yes, removed one and wish I'd left them on, keep it looking new for longer lol, but I took all of them off in the video.


----------



## gtted

I bought two and they work great, even in daylight. As previous poster mentioned, they do have too many patterns to choose from.You can't go wrong for the price though.


----------



## Strobesnmore

Glad you like the light.


----------



## sota

how many wires in the cable? I might want to replace or extend it at some point, and I haven't had the courage to take the plug apart.


----------



## beanz27

sota;2091155 said:


> how many wires in the cable? I might want to replace or extend it at some point, and I haven't had the courage to take the plug apart.


Buy the cord from them, think it was like $25


----------



## beanz27

beanz27;2091199 said:


> Buy the cord from them, think it was like $25


Sorry thinking of the traffic adviser I have. The minibar should have 3, power, ground, and pattern switch.


----------

